# rattling blinds



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Has anyone had a problem with rattles from Sietz window blinds. Ours is a new camper so there is no wear and tear but these things make a lot of noise when we hit a bump in the road. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem with new ones, ours had developed a rattle and had to be re-tensioned. Try putting them part down so there is some tension on them


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

One of ours has been like that from new. I trap a small bit of cardboard in it. I fine on ours it is the cab door window one that rattles, and it is the metal runner bit that causes it.

Good luck

Richard..


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The blinds on the Adria Twin are very noisy. The blinds on my previous motorhome were silent. Very annoying.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

rowley said:


> The blinds on the Adria Twin are very noisy. The blinds on my previous motorhome were silent. Very annoying.


Ours rattled from new and re-tensioning made no difference whatsoever as in our case the rattle was from side to side movement.
Our successfull remedy (choice of 2)

1-A velcro button fixed to the blind and adjacent window.

2-stretch the top cowling forward and put the handles of the blind up behind it when underway.

Both work well (a pack of velcro buttons from Lidl 99p)

Best wishes.


----------

